# Is this a hermie?



## Stark (Mar 26, 2009)

My brother-in-laws plant. He wants to know if this a hermie. Told him i would ask, so here are a couple picks.

edit- sorry put this in the wrong place. meant to be in indoor growing.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 26, 2009)

looks female to me!!! it just looks like a swollen calyx it happens at every node those were the pre-flowers. as long as there's not multiple balls together in the same spot your good. but thats just one type of hermie.
some people get bananas near the end of flower. thats just a lone male pollen sack most are not viable. but in a real male or some hermies there clustered in a pouch. and once they ripen and open your gonna get seeds every were
just so you know for future grows 
she looks good to me. but some better pics will help us tell you for sure


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2009)

no multiple balls. just one of those at almost ever node. I''l try and get a better pic.


----------

